# What cutting edge?



## new2it (Aug 27, 2004)

I have a 04 GMC 2500HD extended cab with a 8' HD fisher. I am just doing my own (very long) gravel driveway. I read in another thread that poly was better for gravel. Any thoughts on this? Are they available for fishers?
p.s. Just got a Line-x put in. Absolutely awesome. 
Thanks


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Click on Fishers' website link at the top of the page. You should find some info. on there. :waving:


----------



## new2it (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks Boss, but I couldn't find any info about edges on their sight.


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Click on Fishers' website link at the top of the page. You should find some info. on there. :waving:


BOSS Your TRUCK sounds like my Kind of Machine!--Look OUT SNOW Here I COME!--YEH!--Ole JIM--


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Ole JIM said:


> BOSS Your TRUCK sounds like my Kind of Machine!--Look OUT SNOW Here I COME!--YEH!--Ole JIM--


Thanks Jim! It's got plenty of power, that's for sure.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

About everything I plow is gravel and I use a steel cutting edge. I would think the poly would wear out very fast on gravel but I don't really know. The trick to gravel is to let the first snowfall of the season get packed down rather than plowing it. This gives you a good base so that you are not plowing gravel all winter.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

The trick too is the set the shoes about as low as they will go too (raising cutting edge) when plowing gravel lots and lanes. Fisher is a very good choice for this and stick with steel moldboard too for this (even though Fisher does not make a poly plow at the moment)


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Thanks Jim! It's got plenty of power, that's for sure.


Hi BOSS I had the chance to Drive an Ford Power Stroke w/ Banks twin Turbos --Cal truck--Young Guy moved HERE from Cal--His DAD had a slight SHOCK & operated a welding Shop here!--Hes doing Great!-just SLOW! His SON a Really Nice young Feller! needed some-One? to Drive His FORD Loaded aprox 100 miles to Deliver a heavy Piece His Dad had just Finished!--& His MOM a close Freind of My WIFE! was talking to Linda my Wife & YOU know Women? Linda said JIM will Do IT!-So OFF We went!--POWER!--I Guess! Drove Good & handeled Great!--& Get THIS!--the WIFE Stated!!! WE Gotta Get ONE of THESE!--My REPLY! Hon!-YOU Got $40.000 stached Away in a Cookie Jar?--NO!-- Enjoy It while It Lasts!--WE had a Great TRIP--PASSED every THING! & the Other DAY! While Visting the SON mentioned He had to GO to BOSTON--160 miles One Way!--& My Wife Interupped HIM in Mid Sentance!--We will GO!-- Every ONE Laughed! as Linda Don*t Drive!--So I Guess? FORD Power Strokes have Made a Good Impression on Linda!--as Thats All She Talks About!--Smart Woman! Right?--I explained Its had a Lot Done to IT!--I Don*t CARE! I LIKE IT! Enough SAID! Take CARE!--Ole JIM--


----------

